
Drive.ai release their first demo video - cyrux004
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMvgtPN2IBU
======
davidiach
They moved pretty fast.

Here is an article explaining a bit more how their technology works:
[https://medium.com/@drive.ai/a-first-look-at-drive-ais-
self-...](https://medium.com/@drive.ai/a-first-look-at-drive-ais-self-driving-
technology-42b5ac007c9#.g6sk01x4z)

